# Fostering and Old Owner



## Fontaine (Apr 19, 2013)

Fairly new to fostering. Got a dog where the prior owner wants to visit them.

First, I'm touched that they miss and care about the dog.
Second, I'm furious that she's up for adoption when someone knows and loves her.

When prior owners worry over the dog they gave up.... what do you do?


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

There are various reasons why pets are given up. In many cases, it's not an issue of the dog being unloved. Maybe the past owner lost their job, their house, became allergic. Maybe the dog matured and developed aggression toward another pet. Or maybe the owner realized that they could not handle the dog's energy level, temperament, or behavioral issues and thought it would be better elsewhere. Hard to know. I wouldn't be furious that the former owner still loves the dog. 

That said, I would think visits by a former owner might stress or confuse the dog. Defer to the rescue your fostering through for proper protocol on this, but personally, I'd lean toward not allowing visits. Perhaps sending pictures and updates would be a good alternative?


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

All the reasons Gypsy posted are totally legit, but my mind went somewhere else.

There is also the chance that the dog was taken away from the old owner due to neglect or abuse, and the owner is trying to get the dog back. The condition the dog is in isn't necessarily an indicator of what kind of life it lived prior to ending up in rescue. There have been some very beat up dogs come in to our shelter as a stray, looking god awful, dirty, and matted, and their owners cried with relief when they saw their dog - who had been stolen 2 years prior.

We have also had dogs come in that look happy, appear to be in excellent condition, but were seized by animal protection as part of an animal abuse or neglect case.

Anyway, I would definitely refer to the rescue. If it were me, I would send updates with photos and short videos (but only if they didn't show/identify any people), but I wouldn't allow the old owner to visit. An owner who wants what's best for their dog should understand the valid reasons behind it.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

One of my mom's dogs came from a lady who ended up in Assisted Living. My mom took the dog to visit her for a few years until she said she didn't want to have the dog visit anymore. So, yeah, there are a lot of reasons someone might still love their dog but can't keep him/her. 

Personally, I'd feel sketchy about having them visit my house. But maybe I'd agree to meet them in the park or something like that.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

My foster right now was surrendered to the rescue as his owner went into assisted living. We went to see her once; he was a good boy and didn't get upset by it. 

I'd ask the rescue what their opinion is, and if yes then I'd make sure it was in a public area and bring company.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

I'd let the rescue/shelter handle it, and let them be the interface. They should have procedures in place.


----------

